# Any day traders in Eastern suburbs of Melbourne?



## Jens (24 July 2014)

Afternoon all
I live in Clarinda and day trade Forex.
As You all know, it can get a bit boring by yourself.
Anybody interested in catching up?
I am hoping we would be able to help and support each other
and have a bit of fun, while we do what we do.


----------



## Parry123 (4 August 2014)

Jens said:


> Afternoon all
> I live in Clarinda and day trade Forex.
> As You all know, it can get a bit boring by yourself.
> Anybody interested in catching up?
> ...




Hi 
Myself trying to survive as forex trader
R u a full time trader ?


----------



## bip (21 November 2014)

Jens said:


> Afternoon all
> I live in Clarinda and day trade Forex.
> As You all know, it can get a bit boring by yourself.
> Anybody interested in catching up?
> ...




I am in Noble park. Can i contact you. I am new to Forex


----------



## Modest (22 November 2014)

There is a Forex group on MeetUp.com

http://www.meetup.com/melbourneforexgroup/


----------



## Jens (29 December 2014)

bip said:


> I am in Noble park. Can i contact you. I am new to Forex




Sorry. I have not been on here for awhile.
I am now in Queensland.
I should look at how I delete this tread


----------



## georgeskee (6 July 2016)

Hey i live in Clayton and i was wondering to catch up to day trade forex together?


----------

